# swap partition bei viel ram ?

## pieter_parker

.. angenommen ich habe 8192 mb arbeitsspeicher im computer, brauche ich dann noch eine auslagerungspartition ?

----------

## Max Steel

theoretisch nurnoch bei Aufgaben die mehr brauchen soll heißen sehr aufwenide 3D-CAD oder sowas in der Art, aber Praktisch überhauptnicht.

----------

## hitachi

Wenn Dein PC 8GB Ram hat, wird Deine Festplattenspeicher wohl auch grösser sein, oder? Sind 10 weitere GB unter einem Prozent? Wie Max Steel sagt, nur wenn Du mehr brauchst. Ich finde SWAP aber sympatisch und gebe immer etwas frei  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich würde auch ca. 500 MB als Swap freigeben. Es tut nicht weh und SOLLTE ein Programm mal ein Speicherleck haben oder du gerne Multitasking betreibst und Bilder bearbeitest und 30 Firefox-Taps aufhast.. (so als Beispiel) dann kann dein System im ungünstigsten Fall noch ein wenig Auslagern, was dazu führt das es dann evt. nicht "sofort" einfriert. Von daher würde ich SWAP schon verwenden.

In einem anderen Thread hab ich mal gelesen das diese Regel aus Zeiten stammt wo Systeme noch 64 bis 128 MB hatten. Und da war auch diese "halb soviel Swap wie RAM"-Regel sinnvoll.

P.s: Ich hab letzt gehört das RAM-Bausteine viel Strom ziehen (Green IT-Vortrag), auch wenn sie "nur Verfügbar" sind. Das kann dazu führen das System mit sehr viel RAM evtl mehr Strom für den Ram brauchen als für die CPU.. daher ist es "sparsam" nicht überdimensional Viel RAM zu verbauen den man eh nicht wirklich braucht. Wollte das nur mal anmerken. Hast ja Wahrscheinlich einen Grund das du so aufstockst.

----------

## a.forlorn

Dazu ein Nachtrag: 1 GB DDR400 zieht bei mir ca. 3W.

----------

## SvenFischer

Nun, wieviel Watt braucht denn nun ein 1 GB Riegel bei DDR2-800?

----------

## schotter

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> .. angenommen ich habe 8192 mb arbeitsspeicher im computer, brauche ich dann noch eine auslagerungspartition ?

 Ich würde jetzt mal sagen, wenn du den Ruhezustand (hibernate) nutzen willst ja. Da gibt's zwar auch eine Version mit 'in Datei schreiben', aber die habe ich noch nicht benutzt.

----------

## pieter_parker

dann ist es aufjedenfall energie sparender grosse und wenige rambausteine zuverwenden, nur sind die aber meistens teurer und bringen weniger leistung

4x 1gig ram kann doch in 2 dual channels laufen ? wogegen aber 2x 2gig ram nur 1 dual channel bildet

vielleicht kann man veralgemeintert sagen das 1 ddr2 800 riegel doppelt soviel verbraucht wie 1 ddr1 400 riegel ?

----------

## a.forlorn

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Dazu ein Nachtrag: 1 GB DDR400 zieht bei mir ca. 3W.

 

1 GB DDR400 ECC-Registered braucht bei mir ca. 5W. Der Verbrauch ist natürlich wegen dem Mehraufwand verständlich. Generell kann man darüber imo keine Aussage treffen, die Architektur des Systems hat darauf wohl einen großen Einfluss.

----------

## hTm

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> dann ist es aufjedenfall energie sparender grosse und wenige rambausteine zuverwenden, nur sind die aber meistens teurer und bringen weniger leistung
> 
> 4x 1gig ram kann doch in 2 dual channels laufen ? wogegen aber 2x 2gig ram nur 1 dual channel bildet
> 
> 

 

Das stimmt nicht, 2x2GB bringen (manchmal, kommt auf den Controller an) mehr Leistung als 4x1GB. Aber der Unterschied ist minimal.

----------

## pieter_parker

interessant, ich bin von ausgegangen das 4x 1gig immer in 2 dual channel laufen kann die dann wieder zu einem dual channel laufen

```

ram bank 1 \

            --- dual channel 1

ram bank 2 /                  \

                               \

                                ---- 

                               /

ram bank 3 \                  /

            --- dual channel 2

ram bank 4 /

```

----------

